# LIL Ghouliette's Birthday Cake



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I bet it's great! I cant wait to see pics. The mold on the right of your post is my fav for making soaps.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That is wonderful!! You are such a sweet MOM.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is another picture of the cake.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, wow! That is too cool. I love the "Birthday to die for" sentiment. The 28 on the middle stone is a nice touch as well. Really great job!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

That is gorgeous Ghouliette! Nice job!  


...and Lil' Ghouliette...










ROFL! 28 is NOT old, I wish I was still 28. I'm kinda hoping they edit the calender to remove Oct. 31st so I can stop. getting. older.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! 28 is SO not old.....although I remember feeling the same way. Just know that your 30's are the BEST!!! So nothing to worry about with getting older!


And seriously....I want to eat that cake!!! It looks delish!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette took these pictures and posted them on her facebook, since they are much better than the one I took I decided to post them here.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I like it. Great job.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is very cool. Nice job on the cake, Ghouliet

Hope that you had a great birthday, Lil Ghouliette.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

R U adopting? I am available to be adopted just so you can make me a cake like that. Lil Ghouliette is lucky to have you as a mom. Great looking cake.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I love it!!! Happy B-day Lil Ghouliette!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wish i got a birthday cake like that. I like the combo


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks brilliant!! Lil' Ghouliette is so lucky


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks so yummy to die for!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Wonderful birthday cake. It looks really good. Happy 28 to Lil Ghouliette!!


----------

